# Mutant Mushrooms the Latex version



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was SO inspired by Rahnefan's Mushrooms that I had to make some for my Mutant mist/mine disaster theme this year. His post has moved my haunt in an entirely different direction since Mutations aren't just for Mammels. There will be a miriad of Mutated plant life including some pneumatic man eating plants like Ironman's. These will fit in Nicely.

I ran out of Latex so the big one is only 1/2 done with facial features. I still want to do some more texture on the little guy then build a few baby ones later on to fill out the set.

















[/IMG


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

These have a very natural shape. Love them. The caps especially.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn, those are some awesome shrooms!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those look great, niblique! I agree with Rahn - the caps have a very natural look.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool looking! Fantasy like, but done with realism.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very COOL!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Both mushrooms look awesome and you totally nailed the caps, they look perfect!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Made a little more progress on the big guy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is gonna be great. What kind of latex are you using, and what is the substrate, paper?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

For the Facial features I'm using Micheals art store Mould Building Latex... It's Close to a mask building latex and cures in 6-8 hours to the touch and 24 hours for layering. The substrate is Cottenballs and some pipe insulation...... and there is a soaker hose in the mix. The main stalk and caps used regular carpet latex.... "Henry 646" or something like that" ( the outdoor latex). For the record I've used both indoor and outdoor and can't report on the difference yet. I will, as I learn different techniques...

Carpet latex takes a Notoriously long time to cure... BUT is also DIRT Cheap compared to other latex... the results can be the same but the technique for applying them is a little different. You need slightly Different tools and slightly different techniques. Both are EASLY adapted to everyday haunters as long as you have patience to let them dry.. and adjust your applicacations accordingly.

In My opinion I would experiment more with Latex just due to it's weatherability especially if you are using fabric.... It's the same as using Paper Mache... BUT using fabric or cottenballs as your meduim or substrait. No worries about weater for many years







My Apologies for the bad pics... they are clear but the angles and light are bad so the detailes are totally lost.. The teeth and droolie gums are a lot more dramatic in person..... and the paint will bring them to life (Hopefully)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks nib! Good info.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I finally made some progress on these guys. And with a $20 prop challenge entry in my future, I want to finish my fungi so I can have a clearer head for that daunting challenge.

I painted some basic colors on them for now. When they dry I'll get out the air brush and smaller paint brushes and do some detailing around the facial features etc.

These pics were taken at night so the lighting stinks and you can't appreciate the brightness of the colors, and some of the face details got washed out. Perhaps I'll take a few more tomorrow.


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

those came out awsome


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude I love the one on the far left. Are you done painting it?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Finished??*

Well I think they're done. I'm going to start working on my $20 prop for the challenge and then take another look to see if they need anything else. If Not then I'll post them in the showroom next week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, they're so gruesomely adorable Perfect for a haunter's garden.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Dude I love the one on the far left. Are you done painting it?


Yea, he's My favorite too, especially after painting him further


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You should be proud - these are great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, I found them. These are great!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

I won't lie, those are pretty darn cool. But the only question I have is do they make good tea?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

stoic_clown said:


> I won't lie, those are pretty darn cool. But the only question I have is do they make good tea?


Hmmmm I'm not so sure about Tea, But one of 'em made me some EXCELLENT Mushroom broth just prior to Halloween


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration - I'm definitely putting some of these on my "to do" list for next year.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

These are perfect!! Your mutant mushrooms make my silly mushroom men feel sad....


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

sick... you should look up images for a video game and artwork by American McGee ..called Alice.. its like a sick twisted version of Alice in wonderland gone gruesome . Their mushrooms and wild life renditions are fabulous


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JB Corn had an awesome room involving an all white cave with strobes. There is a definitely potential tie-in here. Sweet!!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

How could you not want to keep these up all yr. ...I have to make a version of these... 
Great Work...


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Do one as a pop-up. The cap pops up and a hidden face pops out as the mushroom "gets taller".


----------

